# Need your opinions on shortlisted budget laptops



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello guyz,
I have been asked to suggest some technological upgrades for one of the organizations I am attached to.

They want a laptop and a projector. They don't want high-end, lavish stuff. Just something that is sturdy and cost-effective.

Their budget for a laptop is 35K. I have shortlisted 4 laptops under 35K but want an opinion about them from you. Link: *Click here to go to the list of shortlisted laptops with detailed comparison*. I think 'Compaq - Presario CQ60-104TU' would be the best choice. But let me know what you think about its processor specs.

The laptop would be used for simple office work. There would be a web server installed on that to run a web based application. No gaming, programming on that laptop.

Thanks
-Rohan


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 9, 2008)

Dual Core : emm

Few days back, i had my friend buy a *TOSHIBA *Laptop. Here are few Configs i rememeber from that time 

TOSHIBA
 Intel Core 2 Duo1.86
14inch
2GB RAM
120GB HDD
FingerPrint Reader
NO OS
Rs 37800


*Another one*
Intel Core 2 Duo1.86
15inch
2GB RAM
120GB HDD
NO OS

Rs 36500


*HP*
Core 2 Duo 2GHZ
2GB
160GB
No Webcam
* For Students only.*


I dont remember the model numbers now since we wrote them on a Piece of Paper and threw it when we settled for this 

*Toshiba*
Intel Core 2 Duo1.86
14inch
2GB RAM
120GB HDD
FingerPrint Reader
NO OS


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

GO for the first one..TOSHIBA...luks best out of these


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, so it means that 2 Ghz is not a bad config.

Also I feel a finger print reader would be better because.

Thanks Sukhdeep  and compaddict

Also, tell me if I can install windows XP on the 'HCL - Notebook P30-P3013' and 'HCL - Notebook P30-P3014'. Please bear in mind that they are bidget conscious people. So frills would be at minimum!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2008)

^^ Better get ACER laptop instead of HCL. 

eg: ACER 4520 costs around 26k and is more than enough for normal use

AMD X2 processor
1Gig RAM
nvidia 7100 onboard
bluetooth, wifi, webcam, 14.1" wide displayl, 160Gb


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Ok, so it means that 2 Ghz is not a bad config.
> 
> Also I feel a finger print reader would be better because.
> 
> ...



No prob in installing XP...yes go for it..VISTA pissTa anyway


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

^K thanks! got few!

Can someone tell me how are Celeron processors? I heard they are very slow?

Again, lemme tell you, I want it for simple offic work. There will also be a web server(WAMP) running on it to serve web applications(PHP-MySQL). But this wont be a publis server!

So will Celeron processor be enough?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2008)

if you are ready to pay around 30k, better get AMD X2 based or Pentium Dual core based laptops. Don't go for celeron. There isn't much difference in price betwen the three and by picking celeron, you will notice performance drop.

Check compaq and Acer models for good reliability and service.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

^Even I am worried about the same: remarkable performace gap.

Btw I just got a comparison fo how various Intel processors may peform. Plz see teh below link:
*www.mydigitallife.info/2008/03/08/...celeron-m-processors-before-official-release/


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2008)

Acer Aspire 5920NWXMi Rs.34,000- 35000
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5550 @ 1.86GHz, Intel 965GM Chipset, 2GB DDR2 RAM, 160GB SATA HDD, 8X Dual Layer DVD Writer, 15.4" Crystal Bright WidescreenTFT, Integrated Blueetooth 2.0, Integrated Web CAM, LAN, 56K Modem, 5 in 1 card reader, 802.11a/b/g WiFi, 3 USB Ports, Linux , Dolby sterio Speaker, 1 year standard ITW.
===============================================
Compaq Presario C770TU
IntelPentium Dual Core Processor T2370 (1.73 GHz) / 1 MB L2 Cache / 1GB DDR2 / 160GB SATA HDD / 8X SuperMulti DVDRW with DL/ 15.4" Widescreen WXGA TFT Display with BrightView Screen Technology /Intel 960GL Express chipset/ Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100 / up to 251 MB TAG Memory / Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers / 56K Modem /Integrated Wireless LAN 802.11 b/g / LiIon Battery / TouchPad / S-Video TV Out / 2 USB 2.0 / Integrated Webcam / DOS, Carry Case ( 1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 30470/-
======================================================
Compaq Presario V3749AU
AMD Turion64 X2 TL-60 (2.0 GHz) / 512KB L2 Cache /2GB DDR2 / 160GB SATA HDD / 8X SuperMulti DVDRW with DL/ NVIDIA MCP67M Chipset / 14.1" Widescreen WXGA TFT Display with BrightView Screen Technology / NVIDIA GeForce Go7150M GS/ Upto 799MB TAG Memory / Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers / 56K Modem /Integrated Wireless LAN 802.11 b/g / LiIon Battery / TouchPad / S-Video TV Out / 3 USB 2.0 / Integrated Webcam / Vista Home Basic, Carry Case ( 1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 35850/-
======================================================

Acer Aspire 5920NWXMi is a sweet deal for Intel
Compaq Presario V3749AU is a sweet deal for AMD


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

^Awesome, I was about to ask the same stuff to you. BTW which website are you using for collectiong all details? Can you please pass me the link?

Can I install XP on *Compaq Presario C770TU*? Most probably I can, but just asking for confirmation.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 9, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Can I install XP on *Compaq Presario C770TU*? Most probably I can, but just asking for confirmation.


Sure, why not?
Just get Compaq Presario V3749AU... Nice deal...


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2008)

*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?ctg=46

For office use, best brand is Thinkpad.

I am using 3yr old T43 and still it rocks and even runs Vista on a gig ram without a hiccup.

If they are going to buy in bulk, let them check with Lenovo sales rep and get good price.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Sure, why not?
> Just get Compaq Presario V3749AU... Nice deal...


But that will cost 5k more. Also, we don't need 2 Gb RAM. 1 Gb will suffice.



desiibond said:


> *www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?ctg=46
> 
> For office use, best brand is Thinkpad.
> 
> ...


Coll website man! 
btw they won't buy in bulk, we got to get it through retail.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> But that will cost 5k more. Also, we don't need 2 Gb RAM. 1 Gb will suffice.
> 
> 
> Coll website man!
> btw they won't buy in bulk, we got to get it through retail.



but V3749AU comes with vista basic and C770TU comes with FreeDOS. Moreover, the GPU on V3749AU is much much better, resulting in less amount of load on processor.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 9, 2008)

desiibond said:


> but V3749AU comes with vista basic and C770TU comes with FreeDOS. Moreover, the GPU on V3749AU is much much better, resulted in less amount of load on processor.


Thats what i am gonna say... +1


----------



## iMav (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd suggest not to go for HP, they are the costlier cousins of Compaq, if it's HP that you want to go for, buy an equivalent Compaq variant considering looks are not of prime importance.

Toshiba's laptops, I personally don't like for some reason, uncle bought one and I hate it, works fine though. I'd stay away from HCL for their not known customer service.

Budget laptops would be - Compaq or Acer. See whatever fits in your budget and go for it. Now-a-days laptops have fixed price brackets, you won't get a similar config at a drastically different price. So it's more of your budget and from where you buy. Vijay Sales; Sony Mony or Croma may offer different prices for the same laptop. Won't be a huge difference but will vary depending on their offer, as it is the festive season.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

k, got the math! thanks a lot!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2008)

Acer Aspire 5920NWXMi Rs.34,000- 35000 is an even better option. THis one outperforms V3749AU  easily due to it's superior core2duo processor and still costs 1k less.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

iMav said:


> Budget laptops would be - Compaq or Acer. See whatever fits in your budget and go for it. Now-a-days laptops have fixed price brackets, you won't get a similar config at a drastically different price. So it's more of your budget and from where you buy. Vijay Sales; Sony Mony or Croma may offer different prices for the same laptop. Won't be a huge difference but will vary depending on their offer, as it is the festive season.



yep, since Diwali is on cards, I am planning to get some discounts too!

Will the below one be a better choice? I will also have a look again at the Compaq models!

*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/proddetails.asp?pr=y&Id=1338


----------



## iMav (Oct 9, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken my cous sister has this one or one of it's variant and she loves it. Even I have worked on it and liked it for the price at which she bought it.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2008)

my friend has that one too and it should be around 27k now.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

iMav said:


> If I'm not mistaken my cous sister has this one or one of it's variant and she loves it. Even I have worked on it and liked it for the price at which she bought it.


You mean the Acer one which I had linked to? Acer Aspire 4520NWXMi
*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/proddetails.asp?pr=y&Id=1338



desiibond said:


> my friend has that one too and it should be around 27k now.


So is that worth buying? I know 27K is too tight budget but the specs look decent.


----------



## din (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry, I know you already shortlisted it and budget matters, but personally I always recommend a Thinkpad. You will never regret on the purchase even if the price is on the higher side.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

Never mind, there is alwayz place for a deserving candidate. Can you specify the models which I must consider? The requirements are:
1. Low cost(entry level, but not those el cheapo celeron powered ones)
2. Durability and good for long-run
3. Windows XP or vista basic home. Linux is not an option for some reasons!

Btw about Acer 4250, I got a review *priceguru.in/archives/features/895/8


----------



## din (Oct 9, 2008)

I think the Thinkpad R series basic model is around 37K.

Site - *www-07.ibm.com/lenovoinfo/in/notebooks/

Select the last one, I mean R series.

The Y series and G series are even more cheap, but I think they are not called - Thinkpads. Not sure whats the exact change.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2008)

^^dude. R series is notoriously slow.

look at the config

pentium dual core and 510Mb or RAM. you get that config for <30k in other brands.

you have to pay atleast 50k for a Thinkpad and get T series. That is where the reliability steps in.

Since the budget here is 35k, i didn't stress on Thinkpad.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm...so Thinkpad is out of question I guess now!


----------



## din (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree, I mean on the RAM part. But quality wise we just can't compare a Thinkpad with brands like Acer etc - even if they are of higher config.

I am using Thinkpad R50. Upgraded RAM and it is working great and I am quite happy with that (3 yr old). So whatever I write is from my personal experience. And yes, budget is a problem when we go for Thinkpads.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

^^ Nevermind, I will remember that when I buy a lappy for myself! But this time, its not my money, so gotta be extremely carful with it!

Anyone knows the price of Windows Vista Home Basic?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

3.5k original AFAIK


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guyz, had been to Croma today.
They are having a Diwali offer where I am getting a polaroid digi cam worth rs. 7500 for free aloing with any lenovo laptop that costs Rs. 30K at least.

The guy showed me one config:
Lenovo (model: 87Q430)[Note: I have made some mistake while noting the model number.]
1.86 gHz Intel dual core
2 GB RAM
160 GB HDD
Windows Vista home basic
Other features like: DVD writer, bluetooth, wifi, lan/usb modem, webcam, etc.

Price: 35K.

I feel that this deal is unbeatable. No other brand or outlet I have visited till date has offered so good. Other brands like Acer have priced similar configs at 35K with Linux/free DOS. So, this lenovo+Vista home basic+polaroid digi-cam @ 35 K seems the best deal to me!

What do you guys say?

I am planning to buy it soon as my birthday is also nearing!


----------

